

Ask HN: Any angels hate Facebook? - anyangels

Sorry for the throw-away account, but I've been obsessed with creating a Facebook alternative since 2004 and wouldn't like to admit it publicly. Anyway, since I'm unable to separate myself from this obsession, I have put years of energy into crafting and positioning a potential alternative that I hope might bring Facebook to obsolescence.<p>Recently, I've had very positive results with the stickiness and viral qualities of a unique feature that someone else suggested to me.<p>Confidence bolstered and believing it the right time to strike, I'd like to know if there are any angel investors out there willing to help me support the scaling out of the project.<p>Requirements are equal disdain for Facebook and a matched love for the web at large.<p>If that's you, comment below or contact me directly at fbnomore@gmail.com
======
TheIdeaScout
how much pre-seed/seed capital are you looking to raise?

~~~
anyangels
It strictly depends upon the relationship established. However, based upon the
existing IP and personal investments made, I'd feel comfortable raising
anywhere up to $3 million.

------
amaranand
Out of curiosity, why the disdain for Facebook?

~~~
anyangels
Sometimes I wonder the same, but since hate is but a feeling, I don't mind
replying with a loose cannon argument. My beefs stem from:

* the involuntary walling up of the web * the vendor lock-in of human relationships * the unfulfilled potential for something greater

